# XP: Remote Desktop mit Authentifizierung auf Netzwerkebene



## Vatar (24. Oktober 2007)

Nabend

Also zuerst einmal, ich kann eine Remote-Desktop-Verbindung von meinem XP-Professional-Laptop zum Vista-Business-Desktop herstellen.

Allerdings habe ich dafür die *Authentifizierung auf Netzwerkebene* in Vista abgeschaltet weil XP das nicht unterstützt. Im Netz habe ich schon gelesen dass man XP in diesem Falle nachrüsten kann, wie das geht steht aber nirgends 

Ich habe den neuesten RD-Client heruntergeladen und installiert (WINDOWSXP-KB925876-X86-DEU.EXE). Mir stehen jetzt ein paar Optionen mehr zur Verfügung aber die Authentifizierung mag immer noch nicht.

Kennt sich einer hier im Forum eventuell damit aus?

Danke


----------



## ohnein1982 (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

also laut Microsoft, müssen zwei Schritte erledigt werden.

1. Windows XP Service Pack 3 installieren.
2. CredSSP aktivieren.

Genauer Informationen gibt es hier:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/951616/de
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/951608/

Bei mir hat es funktioniert, eine Verbindung von Windows XP Prof. zu Windows Vista Business mit Authentifizierung auf Netzwerkebene herzustellen.

Gruß


----------

